# être une nature



## simenon

Bonjour à tous,
quel est le sens de l'expression "Être une nature"? Dans mon cas elle est employée par un femme qui se souvient de son enfance et notamment des rapports difficiles avec sa mère. Elle dit que quand sa mère la grondait elle se disait qu'il fallait serrer les poings et que un jour ou l'autre elle se hausserait "au rang des créatures dont on dit qu'elles sont des natures". J'ajoute, car cela pourrait servir, que tout de suite après elle dit que son mari ne "zieuterait" pas les filles quand ils se promèneraient ensemble et qu'il ferait d'elle son idole.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut simenon,

Quelqu'un qui est une nature a un fort caractère (avec un tempérament sanguin) et une grande prestance. On sent qu'il faut filer droit avec elle.


----------



## simenon

Merci Karine. Ainsi même le lien avec la phrase suivante me semble plus clair.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour.

Glané dans le TLF_i_ à _nature II, B_ :


> 14. Je lis les conversations de Goethe par Eckermann, et je trouve que l'écrivain allemand divisait l'humanité en deux classes, les _poupées_ jouant un rôle appris, et les *natures *[it. ds le texte], le petit groupe d'êtres tels que Dieu les a créés. Goncourt, _Journal_, 1892, p.286.



Je ne connaissais pas cet usage, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il s'applique surtout, sinon toujours, à des femmes, et que pour des hommes on parlerait plutôt de figures : est-ce que je me trompe ?


----------



## VanOo

ça m'a surtout fait penser à "être une petite nature"


----------



## simenon

Merci Logos e Vanoo. C'est intéressant la phrase sur Goethe. D'hommage que l'explication du mot ne soit pas plus précise (tels que Dieu les a créés: c'est-à-dire?)
Quant à ce que Vanoo dit, je connaissais l'expression "être une petite nature", mais elle me semble différente


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

VanOo said:


> ça m'a surtout fait penser à "être une petite nature"


Dans le contexte de simenon ce n'est justement pas une _petite_ nature, plutôt le contraire. 
Juste avant la citation précédente, voici ce qu'on trouve dans le TLFi :


			
				TLFi said:
			
		

> − [P.méton.] La personne elle-même. Quelqu'une de ces natures riches et embrasées, telles qu'en produit encore Naples ou la ville aux gondoles (Toepffer, Nouv. genev., 1839, p.464).Sa marche assurée, sa taille souple, ses narines roses et ouvertes, ses grands yeux légèrement cerclés de bleu, dénotaient une de ces natures ardentes qui répandent autour d'elles un parfum de volupté (Dumas fils, Dame Cam., 1848, p.89).Oh! cette Julia!... Quelle femme! hein?... Quelle nature! (Pailleron, Âge ingrat, 1879, i, 6, p.26)


J'imaginais aussi une Napolitaine. 
Ce côté "naturel" et bien fait (cf. "comme Dieu les as créés"),  sans faux-semblant y est bien décrit.
J'ajoute peut-être le caractère fort avec un tempérament sanguin, qui n'est pas forcément inclus... Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## simenon

Merci Karine. Mais cette idée de "naturel" je ne sais pas comment l'accorder avec mon texte. La mère la gronde et elle serre le poings en pensant qu'un jour elle sera quoi? Je ne vois pas en quoi être "naturelle" pourrait l'aider. Qu'elle sera une femme forte, magnifique, vive, sûre d'elle même, ouverte?
Votre première interprétation me convenait de plus.

p.s. moi, je suis napolitaine, même si je ne suis pas du tout "une nature".


----------



## giuseppegg

on ne peut pas comprendre l'expressione dans le contexte comme "avoir un temperament qui s'impose et un peu aussi, mais secondairement, un mauvais caractère", dans l'acception féminine - genre le cliché qui existe sur les femmes sanguines? ggg


----------



## simenon

Merci. Mais "mauvais caractère" ne marche pas trop avec le discours. Pourrait-on dire une femme charismatique?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Non pas _charismatique_, qui qualifie l'influence d'une personne sur un certain nombre d'autres personnes, mais une femme de tempérament, dont le naturel est la grande force sans pour autant chercher à mener les gens.

Je crois que le TLF_i _donne la clé : 


> *II. −* _Nature humaine_ ou absol. _nature_ (p.oppos. à _civilisation, culture_)
> […]
> *B. −* Dispositions psycho-physiologiques dominantes qui déterminent la personnalité d'un individu. Synon. _complexion, naturel, tempérament_.


----------



## simenon

Merci Logos. "Une femme de tempérament" me semble une bonne solution.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut simenon,


simenon said:


> [...] Mais cette idée de "naturel" je ne sais pas comment l'accorder avec mon texte. La mère la gronde et elle serre le poings en pensant qu'un jour elle sera quoi?
> [...] Votre première interprétation me convenait de plus.
> 
> p.s. moi, je suis napolitaine, même si je ne suis pas du tout "une nature".


Les deux composantes que je citais spontanément (post #2 : prestance et tempérament) avant de consulter un dictionnaire sont bel et bien contenues dans cette expression (expression qu'on retrouve comme telle dans le TLFi, cf citation post #7). Je pense qu'il ne te faut négliger aucune de ces deux composantes pour ta traduction, simenon.
Cette enfant veut plus tard impressionner les gens - ici son futur mari qui l'adulera comme une Déesse , une idole - par sa prestance et son tempérament. Peut-être aussi décrit-elle par là sa mère, à qui elle aurait voulu ressembler un jour ?

P.S. : je pensais à la _caricature_ de la Napolitaine. Personne ne peut penser que toutes les Napolitaines sont ainsi.


----------



## simenon

Parfait Karine. La notion de prestance en effet peut s'harmoniser au discours, c'est celle de "naturel" qui me posais des problèmes. Donc merci beaucoup.

p.s. quant aux napolitaines, je sais, je l'ai écrit pour rigoler


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut simenon,

Mais cette prestance est naturelle, pas fabriquée ni sophistiquée, quasi innée... 
Tu rapportes une partie du texte, donc on ne peut en être sûre, mais l'enfant rêverait-elle de devenir aussi impressionnante que sa mère ? Est-ce que sa mère est déjà qualifiée de "nature" elle-même ?


----------



## simenon

Non, pas du tout. Elle n'aime pas sa mère, qui est sévère avec elle, avare, et raciste avec les étrangers (la fille en épousera un). Et aussi du point de vue physique cette mère est décrite comme une femme dodue et aux doigts boudinés. Elle ne veut pas lui ressembler.


----------



## simenon

En quelque sorte, oui, mais pas exactement, car sa mère était quand même une femme de tempérament "qui régentait tout".


----------



## Nicomon

Longtemps plus tard...

Si ça peut aider, j'ai trouvé un plus long *contexte* (disons que le texte n'est pas très « ventilé » - il manque des espaces entre les paragraphes).

Antidote résume ainsi  : 





> Personne qui a une forte personnalité. C’est une nature.


  Le Petit Robert cite aussi : 





> Sans compl. Forte personnalité. « C'est une nature, elle a une personnalité » (Proust).


  Je le comprends comme Karine l'a dit dès le début du fil,  et au post 15  « prestance naturelle, quasi innée. ».


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci Nico. 
J'avais oublié qu'il s'agissait de "Lame de fond" de Linda Lê. 
Ce passage nous donne les phrases complètes (je ne sais plus comment te le dire, simenon, le texte rapporté et non direct, ce n'est pas la même chose !), et on comprend bien que c'est son caractère fort (qu'elle avait déjà naturellement toute petite pour survivre dans sa famille de dingues !) qui est ici évoqué.
Ce bouquin est un condensé d'expressions françaises (et de jeux de mots, cf. "raisonner comme un tambour" ) ,  c'est sans doute un très bon exercice. Bon courage !


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup Nicomon et Karine. 
J'essaie de donner les éléments de contexte qui me semblent les plus importants, je sais qu'il est plus simple de comprendre une expression quand on peut lire en très long passage, mais je sais aussi que je ne peux pas citer beaucoup de phrases ici (c'est une règle établie par le forum). Je n'avais pas pensé à chercher le passage dans le web et à donner le lien. Donc merci à Nicomon. 
En revenant à la question, donc je peux me passer de l'aspect physique et du naturel, et interpréter l'expression comme "de tempérament", "avec un caractère fort"?
Et merci pour le bon courage, j'en ai besoin en effet...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tu peux sans doute laisser tomber l'aspect physique ici, oui. Mais le naturel du tempérament est inclus dans "être une nature".


----------



## giuseppegg

Tu pourrasi jouer sur les mots: temperament; charismatique; force; caractère. 
Femme qui a un temperament / douée d'un temperament charismatique / fort et charismatique / qui s'impose pour...
Une curiosité personnelle: "le texte rapporté et non direct, ce n'est pas la même chose" (Karine): il faut faire attention au discours rapporté, à l'indirecte libre? Je vais mieux relire toute la discussion en entier, ciao G


----------



## simenon

Merci Karine et Giuseppe. 

p.s. pour giuseppe: en parlant du discour rapporté Karine ne faisait pas allusion au texte, mais à ma façon de le paraphraser au lieu de le citer mot à mot.


----------



## giuseppegg

ah, d'accord: est-ce qu'on peut faire le deux en mettant la paraphrase entre []? je vous le demande pour ne pas me tromper et ne pas désobeir aux règles du Forum, comme il m'arrive de faire souvent G


----------

